# Fishing Rod holder/cleaning station



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Just thought I would share with you all on a little item I made. When we get back from a fishing trip, I hate leaning my rods against the marina fence or putting them on the ground. I have very nice reels and do not want to scratch them up. I fear the fence is going to cost me a an eye. So I put this together with 2X10, Fence Handles, plastic rod holders, and casters at the bottom and 1 small can of truck bed liner. I spent sbout 120 dollars. With the rod holders costing 80 of it. It also servers as a way to take the rods to/from the boat.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

nice!........ 

cheap bastid that i am, i just used PVC and a mess o'milk crates

mainly cuz that's how i gotta haul all them heavy bastids back into the man-cavern by myself after the wife washes'em down


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> cheap bastid that i am, i just used PVC and a mess o'milk crates


LOL, you got half o' Melton's catalog over yonder! And juss call Unbound and 2Wahoo and maybe me, we'll haul it all for ya, both ways.

Sweet rod rack man.


----------

